# The National - Saturday!



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm getting ready to (_fixin to_ or _fitnuh_ for my fellow Texans) head out to throw the flyer for the 9th series. Big cock pheasant at about 50 yards.

I'll send peeps updates with each dog. If someone will save/upload a picture, i'll email it from my phone. Text me an email address if you'll post a picture.

Cackle cackle regards,

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

56 and 58 both did it, looked nice from our view in the field.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

66 did it as well.


----------



## MoJo (Mar 24, 2004)

Thank you Shayne!!! This may go to your head, but what the heck, this is a magnanimous gesture (I used the big word purposefully so Shayne would not understand) and I am sure all appreciate it.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

67 did it without handling.


----------



## choclabs (Sep 7, 2005)

Shayne - you da man! please keep your commentary comming.
THANKS!!!!!

M. Watson


----------



## Arturo (Jan 10, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 67 did it without handling.


Am I to _assume_ that the 1st 3 dogs did handle? Proly not huh!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

magnanimous??? Are u flirting with me???

Weezer running now.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

70 did it, and it looked like he did it really really well from my perspective.


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm getting ready to (_fixin to_ or _fitnuh_ for my fellow Texans) head out to throw the flyer for the 9th series. Big cock pheasant at about 50 yards.
> Cackle cackle regards,
> SM



gee I hope they gave you a chance for a few practice tosses so you could get used to handling Big Cock.......... pheasants 
;-)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

77 did it as well


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

78 just did it.
82 is next


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 67 did it without handling.


GO YAKITY!!!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

82 did it. 90 running now


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

From Shayne at flyer station:


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

bwahahahaha!!! 

My question is when Shayne throws the pheasant, does it flap or "swish"?? 

Who's shooting for you Shayne? Is there a giant there telling dirty jokes? Oh wait, that doesn't narrow it down....is there a tall Portugee and a short Italian with a big beard? Kinda like a backwoods Abbott and Costello?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

15 running now. 6 more after this one. No handles yet.


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

wonder if they already have a winner that they are protecting?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I'm getting ready to (_fixin to_ or _fitnuh_ for my fellow Texans) head out to throw the flyer for the 9th series. Big cock pheasant at about 50 yards.
> 
> I'll send peeps updates with each dog. If someone will save/upload a picture, i'll email it from my phone. Text me an email address if you'll post a picture.
> 
> ...


The blog states that the flyer is "The left-hand bird at 92 yards on this side of the pond is now a rooster pheasant flyer shot right to left". 

Is this the one you are throwing, Shayne?


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

15 is handling now.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

ACEBLDRS said:


> wonder if they already have a winner that they are protecting?


Can you explain that to me?


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

> A big bull has moved into the far field near the long gun and one of the gunners is moving him


Stay in the blind Shayne!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

ACEBLDRS said:


> wonder if they already have a winner that they are protecting?


Doubtful. Shayne is reporting from his cell phone and doesn't have time for details (after all he is supposed to be shooting!). For example, #67 did it without handling but she had a big hunt.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Yes that is right Vicky. I was told last night it was 50yrd, looks about 75 from the line to the station.

SM


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

saltmarsh said:


> Can you explain that to me?


There is the belief that if the judges (not just here, anywhere) has got a clean dog - either that or a lot of failures - the last test will not be as challenging so as not to rock the boat too much, thus knocking off the clean dog, or decimating the field completely.


----------



## Bryan McCulloch (Nov 3, 2007)

Get out there and tip him over Shayne! There's only room for one Bull on the north fourty!!!

Bryan.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Ok, the report I just got is that the go-bird retires....they come out of a holding blind, throw and then retire....is that legal?? When the guns are moving to distract the dog, is that a good thing?


----------



## choclabs (Sep 7, 2005)

#19 Bogie - Did he run clean?

M Watson


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

saltmarsh said:


> Can you explain that to me?


what Mimi said.

off to go train now, someone shoot me an email with the winner.

[email protected]

thanks


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Wiredlabz said:


> Ok, the report I just got is that the go-bird retires....they come out of a holding blind, throw and then retire....is that legal?? When the guns are moving to distract the dog, is that a good thing?


If it's the last bird down at 75 yds, I don't think it's a distraction. 

Moving gunners while other birds are going down IS a distraction.

kg


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Only number 15 has handled. 36 running now. All dogs since number 15 have done it without a handle.

36 did it.

SM


----------



## sneaky (Apr 6, 2008)

should keep setting up firm yet fair tests and keep the politics out of it, not just here but every weekend. 

this is a response to post 18.


----------



## jessie kent (Jun 12, 2006)

What did Bogie do? Lots of interest around here.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

jessie kent said:


> What did Bogie do? Lots of interest around here.


Shayne said "Bogie did fine!".


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

39 did it. 46 running now. Go Ken!


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

*Go Bogie!!!
Go Miah!!!
Go Chris!!!*


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Wiredlabz said:


> bwahahahaha!!! ....My question is when Shayne throws the pheasant, does it flap or "swish"?? .....


He said: "It cackles. Like a big pimp rooster!"


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Go Yakity! Go Yakity and LInda Harger! Chessie! Chessie!


----------



## Rick_C (Dec 12, 2007)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 70 did it, and it looked like he did it really really well from my perspective.


Go Weezer!!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Call Backs to the 10th series:

15 dogs total

10 FC EMERALD BAY'S MISS ABBYCADABRA, LF
20 FC-AFC BAYOU TECHE MIAH, LF 
22 FC CK'S RABBIT RABBIT RABBIT, LM
36 FC FISH RIVER'S OUT OF THE PARK, LM
39 FC-AFC TRUMARC'S STORMIN NORMAN II, LM
49 FC-AFC CLOSE-HAULED TO WINDWARD, LM
53 FC-AFC HAWKEYE'S RED WHITE AND BLUE, LM
56 FC MAD RIVER'S MAGGIE MCBUNN, LF
58 FC FEN WIZARD, LM
66 FC TWO RIVERS LUCKY WILLIE, LM 
70 FC-AFC WEEZER RETREEZER, LM 
77 FC-AFC MARSH PRAIRIE QUICK PICK, LM 
82 FC WESTWOODS SUNDAY SILENCE, LM 
90 - starts - FC-AFC EBONSTAR GOTTA ZOOM, LM 
97 FC-CFC-CAFC SEASIDE'S ONE TO MANY, LM


----------



## choclabs (Sep 7, 2005)

GO Quick + Mark!!!! #77
GO Miah + Stephen!!!! #20


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

More news from Shayne: Ken Robbins dog Anna smacked the test but broke on honor. He was released, dog took several steps out towards the flyer, he said here, she came back.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dogs dropped: 15, 19, 46, 67, 78

Good luck to those remaining!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

The break out of who has what dog's left:

Rorem - #10*, 36*, 49*, 66
Farmer - #39
Mosher - # 22, 53
Voight - #97
Arthur - #90
Eckett - #82
Smith - # 77
Ritter - #20
Johnson - #70
Cicero - #56
Fangsrud - #58

* = has a handle


----------



## lbrdrtrnr (Jun 16, 2008)

go weezer ! 
great trial so far...time for a real amateur winner.....also watching fen and maggie who are close by in running to win the 9 series national


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Go Fen #58 (Eric)


----------



## OlgaA (Jul 3, 2008)

Dogs dropped: 15, 19, 46, 67, 78


Ouch!!! I feel Chris's pain. Bogie didn't have a handle on the marks.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Ken Bora said:


> gee I hope they gave you a chance for a few practice tosses so you could get used to handling Big Cock.......... ;-)


http://www.sleazeroxx.com/bands/bigcock/bigcock.shtml

Shayne is there when they need him.


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Go WILLIE, GO!!


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

Good Luck To Dave Rorem & Willie #66.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> Call Backs to the 10th series: 15 dogs total


Three have handled.


----------



## Lynn Moore (May 30, 2005)

So sorry, Linda and Yakkity........you had a great run, just like last year. You gotta be proud! See you on the curcuit next year,
Lynn


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Zoom did the last series nice. Ralph on the line at10:03 PDT


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

jenko157 said:


> Good Luck To Dave Rorem & Willie #66.




And Weezer. 

Either one works for me.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Ralph handled


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

I just heard that in comparison to the other "clean" finalists, Norman and Banner both had pretty big hunts in previous series.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Does anyone know what the 10th series is? Maybe I have missed the description


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Annette said:


> Does anyone know what the 10th series is? Maybe I have missed the description


 
The only thing the Blog says is "water quad"


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Annette said:


> Does anyone know what the 10th series is? Maybe I have missed the description


I missed it too but traditionally its a quad of some sort


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks you BBumberboy1.I guess I missed that on the Blog


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Shayne said "10 did good".


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Ritter is handling.


----------



## Wayne Dibbley (Jul 20, 2005)

Good luck to everyone, especially going this far.

Extra luck regards to Mark R's dog Norman and Danny Farmer. Norman's a really nice dog.

All the best

Wayne


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Is there a picture of the water quad??????


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Have not found a picture....


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Rabbit is handling:-x


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

I noticed the RTF clock is 6 minutes behind the atomic clock!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved to last post...


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

I can't stand it. Come on # 90!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Jay Hinton said:


> I can't stand it. Come on # 90!!!


All #90 can do is sit back and relax....


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Jay Hinton said:


> I can't stand it. Come on # 90!!!


Since all my local dogs are gone, go #90


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm wearing out the refresh button on my computer.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> Shayne said "10 did good".


...  ........Go "Abby" !!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Pictures up on the blog! Homer did it,too!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Homer smacked it!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> Rabbit is handling:-x



.......  .....Mark has one more to run..#53, "Banner"....Good Luck, Mark!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> Homer smacked it!


Yipppe, for Pam!  You can breath now Pam!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

The wind is blowing like a [censored]. Its cold too!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

:shock:


----------



## PintailAle (Mar 19, 2008)

Jay Hinton said:


> I can't stand it. Come on # 90!!!


Me either!! Wished I was there!! Go #90!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Norman did it!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Come on Norman....


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> The wind is blowing like a virgin on a prom night. Its cold too!


That's something you just don't hear every day......

kg


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

K G said:


> That's something you just don't hear every day......
> 
> kg


Sounds like Shayne though doesn't it?


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

zipmarc said:


> The wind is blowing like a virgin on a prom night. Its cold too!


Mimi you are too much!!! LOL!!!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Fire N Ice said:


> Mimi you are too much!!! LOL!!!


Copied and pasted from Shayne's text message - must give credit where due!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

53 handled - Banner - sounds like a double handle, too


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

6 left, dang I can't take it anymore. Go Norman and Weezer.


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

zipmarc said:


> Copied and pasted from Shayne's text message - must give credit where due!


Well he hit a homerun of laughter with me on that one!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> 53 handled - Banner - sounds like a double handle, too


...  ..thanks for the news, though. Imagine handling in the 10th at the National...would rather be there ..handle...than not at all!!

Congratulations to Mark for having two in the 10th... great job!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Judy Chute said:


> Imagine handling in the 10th at the National...would rather be there ..handle...than not at all!!


I think if I made it to the 10th I wouldn't worry about handling, I'd worry about throwing up on the line and Vicki posting a picture on her blog 

Huge congrats to all who qualified for this years National!

Glued To RTF/WRC (Vicki's Blog) regards,

FOM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Looks like Sailor did the test!


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

..bump your 10th list up Lainee!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved to the last page...


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

If Norman did indeed have a big hunt previously, it looks like Zoom's to lose.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> If Norman did indeed have a big hunt previously, it looks like Zoom's to lose.


Seeing how none of us have the judge's books - it is up to them to crown the 2008 NFC - good luck to all 10th series dogs and handlers!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> If Norman did indeed have a big hunt previously, it looks like Zoom's to lose.


How is Willie's hunt status?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

So how many times have you hit refresh?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Fire N Ice said:


> Well he hit a homerun of laughter with me on that one!


I sent you a PM about something.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

FOM said:


> I think if I made it to the 10th I wouldn't worry about handling, I'd worry about throwing up on the line and Vicki posting a picture on her blog
> ...........,
> 
> FOM


That day may well come!! ...dreams that come true


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Vicki's blog didn't mention anything about #49 being handled?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Maggie did it


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> Vicki's blog didn't mention anything about #49 being handled?


Sailor handled in the 4th series see: http://08nrc.blogspot.com/2008/11/okayim-backwell-in-and-out.html


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Oh ok. I was thinking of the 10th.


----------



## Greg E (Jan 2, 2008)

Lainee, thanks so much for keeping us updated. Thanks to everyone that helped.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Fen just handled


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

FOM said:


> So how many times have you hit refresh?


Every time I come in and switch dogs I hit refresh and check the UT score!!!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

FOM said:


> So how many times have you hit refresh?


About once every 10 seconds....thats when I am patient!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

Greg E said:


> Lainee, thanks so much for keeping us updated. Thanks to everyone that helped.


 
I second that!!!! Thanks Lainee!!!! 

Paula


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

I heard Sailor Mackey slammed it. Maggie did it and Fen handled. Willie is running now!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Willie should be up, come on Willie, finish strong!


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

FOM said:


> Seeing how none of us have the judge's books - it is up to them to crown the 2008 NFC


Yup. That is why I said "if."

The one ones who have seen every mark of every dog from the line are the judges.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Norm did it really good


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Can't wait to hear who wins! Go Willie & Sailor!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Too bad Fen had to handle but he finished. Thanks Lainee and all others for keeping us up dated. It is really appreciated.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

WRC posted a picture of the setup....


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Is Bob (Johnson) the last amateur handler still competing? 

He told me at Midwest he is leaning toward getting out of the game after Weezer's career is over. Too much time involved in making a competitive dog. I wonder if winning the NatOpen, if he does, will change his decision or confirm it?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Willie did nice!!!!!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

66 - Willie did it!


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

I prenational trained with Bob and he told me the same thing. He said it took too much time!!! I sure hope he changes his mind he is a very good handler with a great dog!! Him and Weez have a great time together!!!
CB


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

"Willie" !!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

> Immediately following the final running dog, #82, the gallery and contestants will gather to hear who is pronounced the winner and given the title National Retriever Champion of 2008!


Okay this is from WRC and gave me a good chuckle......you think?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

'Bout Willie From Vickie's blog:

...Have just done things their own way...Right flyer, then long middle left, then hen pheasant flyer and finally, right middle retired...and a good job!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yey! Willie just did it.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved to last page....


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Weezer is handling:-x


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> 'Bout Willie From Vickie's blog:
> 
> ...Have just done things their own way...Right flyer, then long middle left, then hen pheasant flyer and finally, right middle retired...and a good job!


..thanks, Vicki....  details!!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

*From Vickie's Blog:
*

* Weezer is handling... *

...He swam left of the island (right middle) bird, then deep and hooked right.....and at that time, Bob handled him in to the bird. Now, Weezer has all the birds.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> Is Bob (Johnson) the last amateur handler still competing?
> 
> He told me at Midwest he is leaning toward getting out of the game after Weezer's career is over. Too much time involved in making a competitive dog. I wonder if winning the NatOpen, if he does, will change his decision or confirm it?


Stephen Ritter is an amateur.

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> Please put an asterik on your update list for handles in series 1-9.........


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> Please put an asterik on your update list for handles in series 1-9.........


The list has each handle, and what series listed.... there were only 3...

*10 FC Emerald Bay's Miss Abbycadabra (Abby - Rorem) – Handle 1st, Did the 10th!*

*36 FC Fish River's Out Of The Park (Homer - Rorem) - Handled 8th, Did the 10th!*

*49 FC-AFC Close-Hauled To Windward (Sailor - Rorem) – Handle 4th, Did the 10th!*

*see where it says the series, in RED?*


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

and a cool cagun!!


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

zipmarc said:


> Weezer is handling:-x


Thats too bad it sounded like he had a very nice trial going. Weezer is a great animal. Back to Back Open finalist. Most important Bob is a true gentleman cut right from the mold of one of the truest gentleman I've ever had the blessing to meet, my late National friend Marvin Blount. Congrats Bob!
Mike Palazzolo


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

You can lead a horse to water, Lainee.....;-)

Crystal clear regards,

kg


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Fire N Ice said:


> Thats too bad it sounded like he had a very nice trial going. Weezer is a great animal. Back to Back Open finalist. Most important Bob is a true gentleman cut right from the mold of one of the truest gentleman I've ever had the blessing to meet, my late National friend Marvin Blount. Congrats Bob!
> Mike Palazzolo


Sure hope Kevin is wrong about Bob wanting to quit!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> and a cool cagun!!


He is _indeed_! 

kg


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> The wind is blowing like a virgin on a prom night. Its cold too!


I like the way you think....

/Paul


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> Sure hope Kevin is wrong about Bob wanting to quit!


I am not wrong about him wanting to quit, as Chad concurred.

But I did try and talk him out of it, and he did say his mind is not entirely made up to do it. That is good.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I like the way you think....
> 
> /Paul


You mean the way Shayne thinks, right? I just quote him:razz:


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> I like the way you think....
> 
> /Paul


You mean you like the way _Shayne_ thinks.....

How was THAT for timing regards, 

kg


----------



## Fire N Ice (Nov 12, 2007)

zipmarc said:


> Sure hope Kevin is wrong about Bob wanting to quit!


Me too. He did kinda imply that last year to me at Morgan Hill. hopefully his fire returns. For now he's enjoying a great ride.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Quick handled....


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> You mean the way Shayne thinks, right? I just quote him:razz:


Na, I like the way you think.....I've seen how Shayne dresses and well, "what the heck was he thinking..."

/Paul


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

One more dog to run and then......


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

Is it all in the Judges hands now?????

Jerry


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Buck is running.....


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

zipmarc said:


> One more dog to run and then......


as WRC said:



> the gallery and contestants will gather to hear who is pronounced the winner and given the title National Retriever Champion of 2008


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Gawd,....Im really getting sucked into this too! Chomping at the bit....


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Jerry said:


> Is it all in the Judges hands now?????
> 
> Jerry
> __________________
> "Where The Hell Is Bedias, TX?"


What I want to know is where the hell is Fort Hancock TX???


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

236 members and guests on right now....

kg


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm supposed to be putting pricing together for our European brethren here at the day job.... And instead I'm refreshing...

Chris


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Quick and Sunny handled.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Buck handled....


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

That's the last dog! Now we are at "their" mercy!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I wonder how long we will be waiting...


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

K G said:


> 236 members and guests on right now....
> 
> kg


Retrievertalk has 2 guests logged on right now. 

/Paul


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Moved it bottom....


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> What I want to know is where the hell is Fort Hancock TX???


I think Shayne and Susan were posting about this topic earlier.

Chris


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

zipmarc said:


> What I want to know is where the hell is Fort Hancock TX???


West Texas



Based on the post from above looks like we have a winner


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Go _*MAGGIE*_!!!!!!!!

kg


----------



## Jerry (Jan 3, 2003)

zipmarc said:


> What I want to know is where the hell is Fort Hancock TX???


Damn near to El Paso

Jerry


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Zoom you did our granny and daddy proud.......Maxx PS we look alike too !!!!


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

K G said:


> 236 members and guests on right now....
> 
> kg


and they're all hitting refresh like there's no tomorrow...


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Go Willie!


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Beast of a 10th series. 

No protection there;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

for a break in the action Texas 35 Kansas 7....final...HOOK EM HORNS

now back to the real game


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Buck double handled


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

*Who else is clean besides:

90 FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom (Zoom - Arthur)
**39 FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II (Norman - Farmer**)
**56 FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn (Maggie - Cicero)**
66 FC Two Rivers Lucky Willie (Willie - Rorem)*


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

What a time for a database error!!!!


----------



## goosecaller (May 27, 2006)

Go Norman!!!!!!!


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

YardleyLabs said:


> What a time for a database error!!!!


 
No kidding!!! A heart stopper!!

Paula


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

*In running order for the 10th:*

*90 FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom (Zoom - Arthur) - Did the 10th!*
*97 FTCH-AFTCH FC Seasides One To Many (Ralph - Voight) - Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*10 FC Emerald Bay's Miss Abbycadabra (Abby - Rorem) – Handled 1st, Did the 10th!*
*20 FC-AFC Bayou Teche Miah (Miah - Ritter) - Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*22 CK'S Rabbit Rabbit Rabbit (Rabbit - Mosher) - Double Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*36 FC Fish River's Out Of The Park (Homer - Rorem) - Handled 8th, Did the 10th!*
*39 FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II (Norman - Farmer) - Did the 10th!*
*49 FC-AFC Close-Hauled To Windward (Sailor - Rorem) – Handled 4th, Did the 10th!*
*53 FC Hawkeye's Red, White and Blue (Banner - Mosher) - Double Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*56 FC Mad River's Maggie McBunn (Maggie - Cicero) - Did the 10th!*
*58 FC Fen Wizzard (Fen - Fangsrud**) - Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*66 FC Two Rivers Lucky Willie (Willie - Rorem) - Did the 10th!*
*70 FC-AFC Weezer Retreezer (Weezer - Johnson) - Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*77 FC-AFC Marsh Prairie Quick Pick (Quick - Smith) - Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*
*82 Westwoods Sunday Silence (Buck - Eckett) - Double Handled 10th, Did the 10th!*

*No handles listed....*


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

...Go Miah!...


----------



## choclabs (Sep 7, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> *Who else is clean besides:
> 
> 90 FC-AFC Ebonstar Gotta Zoom (Zoom - Arthur)
> **39 FC-AFC Trumarc's Stormin Norman II (Norman - Farmer**)
> ...


Who on this list has significant hunts on how many marks? 
How many whistles on each blind?

Any data available or educated guesses?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

I hear gallery exit polls have Maggie in the lead, closely followed by Zoom and Willie!


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

bonbonjovi said:


> for a break in the action Texas 35 Kansas 7....final...HOOK EM HORNS
> 
> now back to the real game


Florida over South Carolina 14-0 in the first quarter.....

kg


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

I have two dogs of the ten on EE pick em but someone has me by about six points


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

They are all headed to the barn for the announcements and such.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Badgers(Bucky) over Gophers of Mn. by 7 1st quarter. 
Go Bucky!!


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

zipmarc said:


> I hear gallery exit polls have Maggie in the lead, closely followed by Zoom and Willie!



Would that be for the last series or the whole shebang?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Thank you, Shayne for your fast fingered typing and the instant reports. Now for the winner......


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

21-0...keepin' on tickin Gators.


----------



## Jay Hinton (Feb 28, 2005)

BTW, 

Heels 12, Terrapins 7 in a driving rain.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

K G said:


> Florida over South Carolina 14-0 in the first quarter.....
> 
> kg


Spurrier tried a pass lateral on the kickoff, it was fumbled, Florida recovered it at the half yard line! It's about to be 21-0 with 3:43 left in the 1st!

A massacre in the making regards,

kg


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> Lainee is it true yu can dunk a basketball?


Yes with the aid of a 8 foot ladder! 

And I can leap tall buildings in a single bound! :lol:


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Jay Hinton said:


> Would that be for the last series or the whole shebang?


I interpret that to mean for the whole hebang


----------



## Klamath Hunting Gold (Nov 12, 2005)

Beavers up over Cal (14 - 7). Hang in there Beavs.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

System still down? What a time for this to be happening.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

There are only 94 users now...

kg


----------



## Burke Earley (Jun 22, 2006)

God, I need a drink!!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you Lainee, Shayne and everyone else for keeping the updates coming. And whoever got the system back on line so fast  major thanks.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Burke Earley said:


> God, I need a drink!!


Looks like Zoom ran a great trial for Al, Burke....CONGRATS!

Keith Griffith


----------



## choclabs (Sep 7, 2005)

Burke - you own that good looking chocolate in your avatar picture?

M Watson


----------



## Brad B (Apr 29, 2004)

Yes, thanks Lainee. Very nice job.


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Lainne , Shayne , and whom ever I missed , Thanks for the great coverage.
________
Toyota avalon specifications


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Burke Earley said:


> God, I need a drink!!


Congrats on Zoom's great week!


----------



## Burke Earley (Jun 22, 2006)

No, I just thought it was a good picture.


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

to all that hve contributed to the great coverage........THANK YOU!!!!!!!


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

I agree. Thanks to everyone who has contributed to this update (and kept me from getting anything done around here this afternoon!)


----------



## Steve T (Nov 3, 2008)

I would agree, thank you so much for the coverage. You have done a great job.


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> This is where the big mouths run......the big dogs were in Montgomery, TX


Now that is the quote of all quotes!! LOL

My dad's heading up the hill where they're going to announce it now.....he was on a station and they just cleaned up...I hope he makes it up there in time! Then calls me of course! haha


----------



## JBlack (Sep 17, 2003)

> This is where the big mouths run......the big dogs were in Montgomery, TX


Just joking.
Thanks to all of those who have provided all of the coverage for the entire event. Your efforts are very much appreciated.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Bruce Loeffelholz said:


> This is where the big mouths run......


QFT -- Myself included! :lol:


----------



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Thanks to Lainee, Shayne, Vicki, and all that added to the super coverage. Everyone is hired to do the same coverage in June at the National Am.


----------



## RetrieversONLINE (Nov 24, 2005)

A huge thank you to all the reporters-once again RTF was the place to be! Lainee -WOW! 

It sure seems that you all have spurred RN on to greater things. I appreciated Vicki's long hours and consistent effort to help us feel like we were there with her blog. Thanks Vicki. 

It is so hard to follow all this when you have a qualified dog but aren't there. All week all you can think of is " I wonder if I could have done that test!" Congrats to all the Finalists!

Cheers


----------



## PintailAle (Mar 19, 2008)

L Magee said:


> Thanks to Lainee, Shayne, Vicki, and all that added to the super coverage. Everyone is hired to do the same coverage in June at the National Am.


Agreed!! Thanks to all!!


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Yep. Thanks for keeping us all updated.


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

L Magee said:


> Thanks to Lainee, Shayne, Vicki, and all that added to the super coverage. Everyone is hired to do the same coverage in June at the National Am.


Won't you be there?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

OMG this waiting is a killer......


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

I know. I cannot hit the refresh button fast enough.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

Thanks to all the online and at site RFT reporters, great job...Now who the H*ll is the winner.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

18 y.o. Joey Logano leading in NASCAR Nationwide race at Homestead, FL


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Don't know when the system will let me post this pic from Shayne, showing where the winner will be announced in the barn:


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I keep getting data base errors!!! What if I miss the winner after all these hours??????


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

This is bad , I should be duck hunting , but instead I'm sitting in front of my computer waiting to hear who won
________
Toyota caldina


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

We are finally getting through, at least for a few moments....


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

RetrieversONLINE said:


> It is so hard to follow all this when you have a qualified dog but aren't there. All week all you can think of is " I wonder if I could have done that test!" Congrats to all the Finalists!
> 
> Cheers



I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

I was going to post that I disliked Database Errors....when I got a Database Error.


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Tom H. said:


> This is bad , I should be duck hunting , but instead I'm sitting in front of my computer waiting to hear who won


I am supposed to be raking leaves before the snow arrives tonight.


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Geez, how far is this barn...thought they were walking up the hill 15 min ago....maybe only 5 but seems like 15.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tom H. said:


> This is bad , I should be duck hunting , but instead I'm sitting in front of my computer waiting to hear who won


We got some fresh bluebills on Shelbyville today and also some fresh high-flying mallards. My new Benelli SBE 2 is a bad-mojo!!

Chris

- Can't wait to see who the 2008 NFC is!


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Willie!!......

[Yes, HE's THE 2008 NATIONAL OPEN RETRIEVER CHAMPION.
My message was short previously because the system was crashing and I wanted to post before it crashed again.]


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Way to go Team Rorem!


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

My girl went hunting this am and they found absolutely no birds.....but she did herd a flock of sheep back to the barn about 1/2 mile down the road...a new use for quartering.


----------



## Ron in Portland (Apr 1, 2006)

zipmarc said:


> Willie!!......


are you saying "go Willie!" or it is Willie?


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Chris Atkinson said:


> We got some fresh bluebills on Shelbyville today and also some fresh high-flying mallards.


I am an acquaintance of Ray Marshalla, the IDNR state waterfowl biologist. He sent me an email last week that the ducks are down, now is the time to hit them.


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Kevin -

It's already snowing in Canton
________
Cheap vaporizer


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Willie, Dave and the Oman family! Way to go!


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Is it Willie or Zoom!!!?????


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Thanks to all for the continuous updates. Is Willie the winner? or are you just cheering for him. Wish they'd hurry up, I got work to do!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Is Willie the official winner?


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Ron in Portland said:


> are you saying "go Willie!" or it is Willie?



THE WINNER IS WILLIE!!!


----------



## Burke Earley (Jun 22, 2006)

The 2008 Nfc Is:

Fc Two Rivers Lucky Willie - Handler Dave Roreum

Congradulations On A Fine Trial!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you Mimi. Congratulation to Willie,Dave and the owners!!!


----------



## Karen McCullah (Feb 28, 2007)

Burke Earley said:


> The 2008 Nfc Is:
> 
> Fc Two Rivers Lucky Willie - Handler Dave Roreum
> 
> Congradulations On A Fine Trial!!


Congrats to you for having a finalist!!


----------



## Tom H. (May 17, 2005)

Congrats to NFC Willie and all the finalists
________
BUY VAPORIZER


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all the finalist. You all ran a great National.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats to the winning team......anyone want to hunt ducks and geese in Idaho this Mon/Tues I have a spot open


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Here I had a photograph of Zoom already to go. Congrats to Zoom on being a finalist:










And congratulations to Willie for his win and to all the other finalists and participants for an outstanding open.


----------



## zipmarc (Jan 23, 2006)

Hey Lynn - maybe you shoulda bred Brooks to Willie, after all;-)??


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Huge Congratulations to....

# 66 FC TWO RIVERS LUCKY WILLIE, Brady Oman and Team Rorem!!! 

Best..

Judy, Bob..Ranger, Andi and Sebec, Too!! WOW


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

jenko157 said:


> Good Luck To Dave Rorem & Willie #66.



Congrats Matt, Any pups left out of Zoe's last litter???


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Brady Oman......from AUSTIN TEXAS


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

What's willie's pedigree? I dont have gooddoginfo anymore.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

JeffLusk said:


> What's willie's pedigree? I dont have gooddoginfo anymore.




Duk Dawg of Nickajack X Troublesome High Sea's Zoe

Who has a litter on the ground now, here is a link that will get you the bitch side

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30787


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

JeffLusk said:


> What's willie's pedigree? I dont have gooddoginfo anymore.


http://www.gooddoginfo.com/gdc/asp/viewpedigree.asp?DogNo=77522

Congrats to the winner and all the finalists.


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Mega dittos ! And the people that kept everybody up to the minute . It was literally thrilling.


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

Congrats to Dave Rorem, Brady Omen and NFC Willie. Awesome news. I was deer hunting when the news came and my cell phone rang none stop for 30 minutes. Zoe seemed proud when I told her. Thanks Todd, all of her pups are placed from this litter. We got good placements with pick going to Team Rorem. This was going to be her last litter. 


Rethinking that regards, 

Matt Jenkins


----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

zipmarc said:


> More news from Shayne: Ken Robbins dog Anna smacked the test but broke on honor. He was released, dog took several steps out towards the flyer, he said here, she came back.


this was a heartbreaker - the dog stepped on the long blind - the meat of the test. absolutely perfect, on the other 2 marks as well. 

but - my question and a few others in the gallery who witnessed this - after the running dog is sent, the honor dog is released. the dog "broke" - but a very controlled break - AFTER being released - so how is this a break? it waqs released! interference at best - but - the 20 feet max she ran was 180 deg from the mark the running dog was on, so you cant even call it interference. 

so what does "release" mean? from hunt tests i know when i am released from honoring we still have to be quiet and slip away like ghosts, but again, no interference in my opinion...

i really have a problem with that, but then again i am pretty green here....


----------



## Lady Duck Hunter (Jan 9, 2003)

It was heartbreaking to watch. I was hoping that they wouldn't call it a break but it was a controlled break. There was no interferrence with the working dog, but Anna was moving forward. 

Anna had proved herself over and over at this event. In the 4th series, the bottom fell out of the sky with a sudden downpour. I was on e line takeing birds from the judge. It was raining so hard as she went to the line that I could hardly see the white coats on the long bird, yet she did an outstanding job in that series. Then on the Land Quad, with fog still making the marks hard to see she did the first decent job of going directly to the long bird area and she had put an over all great job on that series under less than great conditions as well.

She was my favorite for the event before it started and as far as I'm concerned has shown herself to be an outstanding dog.

Congratulations to the all those connected with Willie on his win, to all those who finished, and to each an every one of those who come to the event. Everyone has reason to hold their heads high, it is an accomplishment just to be there and celebrate a successful year.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Todd Caswell said:


> Duk Dawg of Nickajack X Troublesome High Sea's Zoe
> 
> Who has a litter on the ground now, here is a link that will get you the bitch side
> 
> http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30787


Isn't Duk Dawg of Nickajack one of the same litters that produced Patton, Ford, Cruise, etc? If so, looks like we are seeing a strong "nick" as we would say with horses.


----------



## choclabs (Sep 7, 2005)

Willie pedigree research tool.

http://www.offa.org/ 

Their database search tool is very good in helping you find siblings, offspring etc.
Just enter dog name or AKC # and once a list appears you can then just click on an individual name and that dog's profile will be displayed.


----------



## jenko157 (Jul 28, 2005)

FC Dukdawg of Nickajack belonged to the late Daryl Russo. He was a full brother to Ford, Patton, Tequila Sunrise and Cruise along with many others. Nick completed his FC with a win handled by Chris Ledford in North Dakota just days after Daryl's passing. Bittersweet to say the least. I believe Willie had a 3rd or 4th at the same trial.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

jenko157 said:


> Nick completed his FC with a win handled by Chris Ledford in North Dakota just days after Daryl's passing. Bittersweet to say the least. I believe Willie had a 3rd or 4th at the same trial.


I judged that Open. That was pretty special.

SM


----------



## sinner (Oct 21, 2007)

I am against any honor! It is the most unfair thing we do. The book has few if any standards about the "honor". I would like to see it dropped or if not some tight standards in the rules. Note dogs on lead, dogs off lead Now what is fair about that?
Dogs very close or dogs farther away. Dogs behind running dog - dogs even with running dog (I have seen some ahead of the running dog). gO BIRD ON THE HONOR SIDE - GO BIRD ON THE OTHER SIDE. BLAH BLAH BLAH Get rid of it!


----------

